# Malawi Haplochromines 720L



## Mastino (Nov 25, 2007)

dimension: 160(63in) x 75(29.5in) x 60cm(23.6in) = 720L (190.5G)
filtration: 2x Fluval 405 + fluval surface skimmer + 3200l/h sun sun stream pump
heater: 2x TetraTec HT300
light: 2x Sylvania Aquastar 54w (T5)
temp: 26Â°C (78,8Â°F)

some photos of my tank & fish...

























































































































































video:


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Stunning tank. Im not good with metric, what gallon is that tank.??


----------



## Mastino (Nov 25, 2007)

sorry, my mistake, I just edited my post with dimension in inches & gallon...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow 

What are the names of the fish in each individual picture? Are they full grown?


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice tank :fish:


----------



## Mastino (Nov 25, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> What are the names of the fish in each individual picture? Are they full grown?





Mastino said:


> Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe Rock) juwenile (9months)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The red empress are gorgeous! Do you have 2 Moorii in there or 21? I'm trying to figure out how you will be able to fit 72 haps in that tank when they are full grown, LOL. It IS a nice big tank...but 72?? I'm jealous.


----------



## Mastino (Nov 25, 2007)

yes, I have 21 moorii. when they are full grown & form a good sum, remanent I give to my friend.
sorry for my bad english


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well it looks absolutely beautiful right now. It makes me impatient for when I will do a Peacock/Hap tank in my 125G. But Tanganyikans are going in next so the haps are probably 2 years in the future.


----------



## likebutta (Dec 2, 2003)

Beautiful tank.. WOW.....I bet that is a very active tank... opcorn:


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I have to agree with the masses, a very beautiful tank!!!


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Looking good! :thumb:


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Picture perfect fish, I'm very jealous. I can't wait till my haps/peacocks are all settled in and get more color. The one you have labeled as Otopharynx tetrastigma (13months), I cannot find in the profiles section. Are you sure that's what it is?


----------



## Mastino (Nov 25, 2007)

bones06 said:


> The one you have labeled as Otopharynx tetrastigma (13months), I cannot find in the profiles section. Are you sure that's what it is?


Yes, I'm sure. If you have a "MC4 in their natural habitat" by AD Konings, at page 295 you can see the Otopharynx tetrastigma, but I don't know yet which variety I have...  
The tetrastigma is full grown & color around 18months and lost his black pattern...

with my photo the mod/admin can update the profile section :wink:

edit: Tnx to all for the comments


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Mastino said:


> bones06 said:
> 
> 
> > The one you have labeled as Otopharynx tetrastigma (13months), I cannot find in the profiles section. Are you sure that's what it is?
> ...


I do have that book, thanks for the reference. Now I want one for my tank, for some reason I forget not every cichlid is in the profiles section yet.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

beautiful tank! Being in Croatia you have access to alot of nice fish.


----------



## paparossco (Mar 21, 2003)

very nice tank I love it, the colour on those empress are superb


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Great work! That's quite an impressive tank.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Aulonocara Kandeense should be given a species only tank to look it's best.

I would suggest Aulonocara Baenschi as the yellows will make a nice contrast in that tank.


----------



## oreoblast (Apr 17, 2006)

Beautiful!
There is a strong visual effect when you have so many of one fish (moori). It really is something you don't see very often in a hap tank. I think it really makes the tank nice to look at from a distance and it is not as confusing to the eye as 72 different sizes and colors would be.


----------



## YoungAquaticPhotos (Aug 24, 2006)

Great tank! I am hoping mine look that good when they are all grown up in my 265! I just started a Hap tank a few months ago.


----------



## All Out Tony (Dec 7, 2004)

AWESOME TANK! :thumb:

Where did you acquire the Red Empress?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow as well.  Love the school of mooriis. That is awesome. Great looking tank and fish.


----------

